# FAX# request.



## whitefw (May 15, 2002)

Can you give me a FAX# where I can send someone in RVusa Managment
a copy of a letter I wrote Little Valley RV in Bradley WV expressing Major problems, a letter that has not been acted on.


----------



## rv wizard (May 16, 2002)

FAX# request.

Would you consider posting it on the forum for everyone to see?

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

